# Worship Style Survey



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 27, 2009)

I would like to survey the worship styles at the many churches represented on the PB.

I am assuming a distinction between the Normative Principle of worship and the Regulative Principle of Worship (RPW) -- as well as some minor variations within each.

If you are unfamiliar with the RPW in Reformed and Confessional churches, then you should probably choose between the first two options and make a note to read up on it.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2009)

As far as the music goes at Fairmount ARP we usually begin before the Call to Worship with 2 or 3 "praise songs". We sing Hymns from the Red Trinity Hymnal and we also usually sing a Psalm from the BPS unaccompanied during the offering.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW We sing hymns and psalms accompanied by the piano. If we are especially blessed, we have a guitar instead!


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, non-EP (although we like Psalms and sing them). We have a piano to aide our singing.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, hymns and praise songs, with instruments.


----------



## Reepicheep (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, Hymns, Psalm arrangements, Organ for hymn singing and most service music, piano for some preludes and offertories. Occasional other instruments for preludes/offertories (harp, flute, violin, handbells). Choral introits,occasional offertories.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, hymns, psalms, some contemporary songs with organ and instruments.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Apr 27, 2009)

I need a translation.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW with hymns and psalms on the organ and piano

Aaron: EP = exclusive psalmody; RPW = Regulative Principle of Worship


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, EP, no instruments.


----------



## tdowns (Apr 27, 2009)

*I voted...*

what my church does, but, I'm not sure yet on my position. Normative, contemporary.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW. EP acapella. Like the Puritans.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2009)

Normative, traditional and contemporary.


----------



## KMK (Apr 27, 2009)

I am not sure how you are using the normative/regulative distinction but we blend contemporary and hymns.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW Psalms No instruments...personal

though my church is RPW Psalms and Hymns and traditional instruments


----------



## Augusta (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, EP, no instruments. Acapella means: as in a chapel. 

***My church practices Psalms, hymns, and the occasional praise chorus accompanied by a piano and organ. My preference is above.


----------



## discipulo (Apr 27, 2009)

Psalms and Traditional Hymns with Tube Organ


----------



## ww (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, non EP with instruments would prefer RPW with almost EP and fewer Hymns but that's just me.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 27, 2009)

In Sunday School we've been talking about worship. I thought a good distinction was made yesterday that explained why a lot of the contemporary music bugs me (not necessarily the style, which is subjective, but the words). So many songwriters write about _their personal faith now_, whereas traditional hymns write about _the faith_, as defined by solid doctrine.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 27, 2009)

This poll looks suspiciously like an attempt to redefine the RPW. 
I refuse to call the practice of singing a mixture of psalms and uninspired hymns with the use of instruments consistent with the RPW.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 27, 2009)

RTaron said:


> This pole looks suspiciously like an attempt to redefine the RPW.
> I refuse to call the practice of singing a mixture of psalms and uninspired hymns with the use of instruments consistent with the RPW.



I'm not attempting to redefine anything. I find folks who classify themselves in those various categories.  Based on your comment, however, your choice should be clear.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, non EP with instruments


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 27, 2009)

RTaron said:


> This pole looks suspiciously like an attempt to redefine the RPW.
> I refuse to call the practice of singing a mixture of psalms and uninspired hymns with the use of instruments consistent with the RPW.




Well, it is a particular view of the RPW and I don't think anyone is trying to redefine anything here. There is a difference between refusing to call it such and just simply saying it is a view that many hold and asking who holds to it. It's just a poll.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Apr 27, 2009)

Psalms, Hymns, and Spiritual songs with an Organ, Piano, Guitar, Drums, Brass ensemble, and more to boot! 

All done following a strict liturgy.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 27, 2009)

The subject of this thread is popular on the PB lately -- I'm new, it probably always has been. I've tried searching, and maybe I'm just too lazy to try every search combination and read through all the threads, but I was wondering if one of you could point me to a VERY GOOD EXEGETICAL case for EP. I voted RPW, because I believe that is my position. However, I would imagine that most who hold to EP would beg to differ with me. I'm not looking for a fight -- I'm admitting ignorance. I would just like to see the EP case made exegetically. Is there a link where I might find such a case?
Thanks.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, non-EP with instruments... piano to be exact.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 27, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> The subject of this thread is popular on the PB lately -- I'm new, it probably always has been. I've tried searching, and maybe I'm just too lazy to try every search combination and read through all the threads, but I was wondering if one of you could point me to a VERY GOOD EXEGETICAL case for EP. I voted RPW, because I believe that is my position. However, I would imagine that most who hold to EP would beg to differ with me. I'm not looking for a fight -- I'm admitting ignorance. I would just like to see the EP case made exegetically. Is there a link where I might find such a case?
> Thanks.



Read the OPC majority and minority reports on the subject for both sides.

Reports of the Committee on Song in Worship

RPW means more than the material of sung praise. It will determine how scripture is read, preaching and prayer are done, what else is added to public worship; e.g. liturgical calendar and if "holy" days are publicly acknowledged.

The practice of SRPC is unofficial EP (we only sing Psalms with I'm conducting worship, though there has been no decision to that effect by the session), with a keyboard to aid congregational singing. I can live with instrumentation as an aid to singing; though I'd prefer worship without.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 27, 2009)

My church holds to RPW-non EP with instrumentation. We sing traditional hymns and Psalms with the use of Piano and other instruments.

However, I personally tend to lean towards RPW- EP without instrumentation.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 27, 2009)

Normative, traditional, contemporary and psalms, all with piano accompaniment. Couldn't quite check that in the poll.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 27, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Read the OPC majority and minority reports on the subject for both sides.
> 
> Reports of the Committee on Song in Worship
> 
> RPW means more than the material of sung praise. It will determine how scripture is read, preaching and prayer are done, what else is added to public worship; e.g. liturgical calendar and if "holy" days are publicly acknowledged.



Thanks Glenn.

I'm aware of what RPW means. And I agree with it. I've just never come to the position of EP. I'm open to being changed by the scriptures, though, and that's why I'm looking for an exegetical (rather than historical, e.g.) argument. Thanks for the link. I'll give it a read.


----------



## reformedminister (Apr 27, 2009)

We sing psalms and hymns, accompanied by a piano. We use the Trinity Hymnal, as well as the Trinity Psalter.


----------



## caoclan (Apr 27, 2009)

#3


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 27, 2009)

Our music is a hybrid. We have no musicians that play so we use a Gulbransen electronic player and MP3s & tapes. Some of the selections I am not to thrilled with. I personally like music to be rich in meaning/doctrine.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 27, 2009)

We sing mostly a cappela classic hymns.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 27, 2009)

Normative, traditional hymns, contemporary, a psalm every once in a while...


----------



## raekwon (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW.
Old hymns (with new and old tunes) and newer songs.
Instruments.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, psalms, hymns, spiritual songs (contemporary), with instruments, acoustic drums, recorder (the instrument, not the piece of electronic equipment, keyboard, guitars.


----------



## BG (Apr 27, 2009)

RPW, EP, No Instruments.


----------



## pepper (Apr 28, 2009)

Psalms, hymns, spiritual songs, and songs.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 28, 2009)

RPW, hymns and praise songs, with instruments.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 28, 2009)

In my church, we sing psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs with the accompaniment of a piano only.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 28, 2009)

In our church: RPW. Psalms and hymns. Congregational singing is accompanied by piano.

But I am inclined to believe that a capella singing is the most consistent outworking of the RPW.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 28, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> RPW Psalms No instruments...personal
> 
> though my church is RPW Psalms and Hymns and traditional instruments



Same as Beth Ellen's for personal preference _and_ our church worship.

We have at our church what is known as Propensatory Psalmody, where the psalms are predominant with a good hymn sung every once in awhile. It's not what I'd prefer, but I am very thankful for elders who are so careful about worship.


----------



## Annalissa (Apr 28, 2009)

In His Grip said:


> My church holds to RPW-non EP with instrumentation. We sing traditional hymns and Psalms with the use of Piano and other instruments.
> 
> However, I personally tend to lean towards RPW- EP without instrumentation.



Same here...except my church only uses piano, not for every psalm or hymn. I'm hoping we actually segue at some point to EP, without instrumentation...there's still hope!


----------



## RTaron (Apr 28, 2009)

> I'm hoping we actually segue at some point to EP, without instrumentation...there's still hope!



This is so encouraging to hear!


----------



## JoeRe4mer (May 10, 2009)

jwithnell said:


> In Sunday School we've been talking about worship. I thought a good distinction was made yesterday that explained why a lot of the contemporary music bugs me (not necessarily the style, which is subjective, but the words). So many songwriters write about _their personal faith now_, whereas traditional hymns write about _the faith_, as defined by solid doctrine.





Brother you took the words out of my mouth. Contemporary Christian music is _for the most part_ overly emotional and devoid of any real teaching component. The theology and overall message of the older worship hymns is far superior.


----------



## Matthias (May 10, 2009)

RPW non EP Hymns with piano


----------



## Mushroom (May 10, 2009)

Don't know anymore. Used to be RPW non-EP with instruments, but that appears to have changed. Today.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 10, 2009)

7-11 worship with an occasional hymn. ("7-11 worship" = choruses composed with 7 words and sung 11 times)


----------



## Rich Koster (May 10, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> 7-11 worship with an occasional hymn. ("7-11 worship" = choruses composed with 7 words and sung 11 times)



Oh, the shallow "I love Jesus how about you" stuff. Don't remind me, I'm ready to wake up barfy.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 11, 2009)

RPW, EP with no instruments


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 11, 2009)

RPW. Mix of psalms, hymns (Trinity hymnal, mostly) and contemporary praise songs that the Session believes to convey sound doctrine. Accompaniment by keyboard, drums, guitar, bass.


----------



## BJClark (May 11, 2009)

chbrooking;



> I've tried searching, and maybe I'm just too lazy to try every search combination and read through all the threads, but I was wondering if one of you could point me to a VERY GOOD EXEGETICAL case for EP. I voted RPW, because I believe that is my position. However, I would imagine that most who hold to EP would beg to differ with me. I'm not looking for a fight -- I'm admitting ignorance. I would just like to see the EP case made exegetically. Is there a link where I might find such a case?
> Thanks.




Maybe these links will be helpful, I just did a quick search..

Exclusive Psalmody Homepage

"An Examination of Exclusive Psalmody" by Dr. Robert Morey

Thoughts on Exclusive Psalmody by Lee Irons

Exclusive Psalmody

Introduction


----------



## DMcFadden (May 11, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > 7-11 worship with an occasional hymn. ("7-11 worship" = choruses composed with 7 words and sung 11 times)
> ...



In my next life, I'm planning on joining a PCA church (regardless of where I come down on baptism)! Too many years of shallow is just too much.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (May 11, 2009)

Jim,

I wish you had another category: _RPW (more flexibly applied) with blended traditional and contemporary metric renderings of the psalms, hymns, praise songs with multiple and varied musical accompaniment._


----------



## Bodigean (May 11, 2009)

We are RPW, no instruments, and we sing from the the 1650 Scottish Psalter. 

Sincerely,
Mark


----------



## charliejunfan (May 11, 2009)

I am EP no instruments, I think I would turn into a pharisee and judaizer if I were to cause division in say a PCA over it, as long as truth is being sung reverently then that is far better what most churches are doing nowadays! I guess I'm not actually Psalms only, because I believe you can sing any portion that is inspired, but I believe psalms should be the main thing sung on the Lords Day fo sho!

Even if We EP no instrumenters were wrong exegetically, I would still be EP with no instruments for practical reasons, consider the churches general blasphemous worship these days. I think it's necesary to incourage EP no instruments in every church that is normative and SEVERLEY ABUSES the privaledge in order to bring attention back to Christ instead of man centerdness.

I love all you non EPers out there though, we are completely unified in the ALL EFFICIENT Jesus Christ,
In Christ's mercy, Charlie


----------

